# Floating Ranchu



## audiman

My Ranchu Goldfish is acting a bit odd. It is finding it very hard to swim downwards, as if the poor bugger is full of air. Only noticed this since a recent water change 24 hours ago. I used "aquasafe" in the new water and changed about 25%. All the other fish dont seem to be affected in anyway. And this fish is still feeding OK.

Should i stop feeding for a few days??
Is this a swim bladder infection and if so whats the best/quickest way to treat it as its a lovely fish and i would be annoyed if it dies.

Please help

Tom


----------



## (RC)

feed him boiled peas (the inside not the skin). he may be constipated. This is common is "fancy" goldfish. since they still have the same digestive track as a common goldfish but it is all packed up inside the different body shapes that goldfish come in now. I use to feed boiled peas once a week to my goldfish I had in my indoor pond to prevent this very problem.


RC


----------



## audiman

ok, boiled peas. I'll give that a try.


----------



## audiman

Spoke to my local fish shop today and they seemed to think it was a swim bladder infection. So i followed their recommendation of adding a small amount of Tonic salts and also adding Interpet's Swimbladder treatment (13).
This was added this morning and already the fish in question seems a lot better. It can now go down to the floor without too much problem.


----------



## Sable

Awesome!  It will probably behoove you to figure out the cause (SBD can be caused by many things; do a google search for "Swim Bladder Disease" in quotation marks) so you can prevent it or remedy the situation, if possible or necessary.

Glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## Niki2105

its good to hear your fish is doing better but you probally didnt need to treat your goldfish with medication.. a few days with not eating then feeding him shelled peas for a few days would have cleared it up. What kind of food do you feed your fish??


----------

